# study into the affects of long term exercise



## cyberknight (15 Oct 2021)

https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-06-long-term-impacts-genes-involved-metabolic.html

upshot cardio affects your mitochondria more leading to more long term health benefits but resistance exercise affects proteins more than rna 

for me i read it as do a bit of both to get full benefits .


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2021)

They'll be tipping me in to my coffin - I'll rattle by then (broken bones).


----------



## Dolorous Edd (15 Oct 2021)

I'm wondering how reliable those findings are. In my experience, cycling a lot between the ages of 40 and 55 leads to significant weight gain.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Oct 2021)

Why you bulk up with resistance not endurance exercise

https://medicalxpress.com/news/2015-10-bulk-resistance.html


----------



## cyberknight (16 Oct 2021)

Dolorous Edd said:


> I'm wondering how reliable those findings are. In my experience, cycling a lot between the ages of 40 and 55 leads to significant weight gain.


i lost close to 2 stone


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2021)

Dolorous Edd said:


> I'm wondering how reliable those findings are. In my experience, cycling a lot between the ages of 40 and 55 leads to significant weight gain.


I don't find cycling particularly good for weight loss either. It just makes me hungry!  I find lots of walking and the occasional run works for me.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't find cycling particularly good for weight loss either. It just makes me hungry!



That was always my problem when I was riding a lot.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Oct 2021)

I think weight loss and overall health are being confused ?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2021)

cyberknight said:


> I think weight loss and overall health are being confused ?


I think because weight loss is so important to some of us I suppose. Even fitness wise, I find running improves my CV health more than cycling, but I think that's pretty much accepted. Obviously you can't freewheel when running. If I get back into running I find my resting heart rate usually drops but can't say I notice the same with cycling.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I think because weight loss is so important to some of us I suppose. Even fitness wise, I find running improves my CV health more than cycling, but I think that's pretty much accepted. Obviously you can't freewheel when running. If I get back into running I find my resting heart rate usually drops but can't say I notice the same with cycling.


Yes, an excellent point about not being able to freewheel when running. It's the freewheeling aspect that lets me do more exercise on the bike. There's also the bone strengthening that comes from walking / running ( The " running boom " of the early '80s saw some forecasts that running would result in joints "wearing out " and an epidemic of arthritic oldies, whereas it has had the opposite effect )


----------



## matticus (16 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I find running improves my CV health more than cycling, but I think that's pretty much accepted


It really isn't!

But it IS said/posted very often. Presumably by riders who never push hard, and freewheel a lot


----------

